# "The Boat of a Million Years"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Classical music and science fiction share an attribute: the people who listen to the one and those who read the other have not allowed their _sense of wonder_ to atrophy. For the whippersnappers among us who listen to the one _and_ read the other, I wish to direct your attention to Poul Anderson's masterwork, *The Boat of a Million Years*.

On the page where a preface sometimes takes up space, Mr. Anderson left only four short lines of hieroglyphics and their translation:

May he go forth in the sunrise boat,
May he come to port in the sunset boat,
May he go among the imperishable stars,
May he journey in the Boat of a Million Years

- *The Book of Going Forth by Daylight* 
(Theban recension, ca. 18th Dynasty)

And then the journey of journeys begins. It's possible you could enjoy going along. Quite possible.

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think I have read that one, though most everything by Anderson is full of wonders lacking in more modern SF. I hope he does not become as forgotten as, say Simak for instance.

I remember reading a quote from him somewhere. To paraphrase: "The greatest musicians in the world play Bach in my living room. Some people think technology is evil."


----------

